# Smackdown 2/17/12 Spoilers In progress



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

WWE Superstars


* Jack Swagger beat Mason Ryan in a non-title match.

* Primo and Epico (with Rosa Mendes) beat Santino Marella and Alex Riley.

* Aksana beat Maxine via pinfall.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Aksana and Maxine finally make their Superstars debut.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> WWE Superstars
> 
> 
> *Jack Swagger beat Mason Ryan
> ...


LOL There goes Ryan's "Push"


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol U.S champion is wrestling in Superstars. Shows how much WWE value the title.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Aksana and Maxine finally make their Superstars debut.


making moves


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor Mason Ryan. Losing in the opener on Superstars.

Such a shock to see someone finally getting what they deserve in WWE.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

SD not on yet? Even for west coast this is later than usual.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Aksana and Maxine finally make their Superstars debut.


:lmao


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

SmackDown opens with Teddy Long and Randy Orton backstage. Long is concerned about Orton's condition and pulls him from the Elimination Chamber match on Sunday.

* Big Show and The Great Khali defeat Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes. After the match, Show turns on Khali and takes him out.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0214/549716/randy-orton/#ixzz1mQHGBWBB


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

WWE Smackdown (Airing Friday, February 17th, 2012) 

* SmackDown opens with Teddy Long and Randy Orton backstage. Long is concerned about Orton's condition and pulls him from the Elimination Chamber match on Sunday. 

* Big Show and Great Khali defeated Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. After the match, Show punches out Khali. 

* Backstage, Mark Henry demands that he replaces Randy Orton in the Elimination Chamber. Show comes in and says he wants Daniel Bryan tonight. Show trashes the office and punches Henry. 


From NoDQ.com.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> SmackDown opens with Teddy Long and Randy Orton backstage. Long is concerned about Orton's condition and pulls him from the Elimination Chamber match on Sunday.
> 
> * Big Show and The Great Khali defeat Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes. After the match, Show turns on Khali and takes him out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0214/549716/randy-orton/#ixzz1mQHGBWBB


Big Show looks dominate, which means he ain't winning shit on Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

And Big Show randomly turns heel without any explanation.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> And Big Show randomly turns heel without any explanation.


He thought Khali was Shaq.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Big Show knocking out everybody.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Just to let you guys know, Pro Wrestling dot Net (where I got the Superstars spoilers from) has more detailed spoilers.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> *Teddy Long informed Daniel Bryan that Randy Orton had a concussion and therefore would be competing against him. Esequiel mentioned there were security guards stationed outside the office as Teddy told Bryan.
> 
> 1. Great Khali and Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Khali pins Barrett after a Chokeslam. Show knocked Khali out after the match.*


FFS!

Barrett or Rhodes better be winning the Title this Sunday, all this jobbing is ridiculous. When did they last win?


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

mr cricket said:


> And Big Show randomly turns heel without any explanation.


and Khali's the only face left in the chamber


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Heel turn for Big Show again.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

mr cricket said:


> And Big Show randomly turns heel without any explanation.


I don't think it's without explanation. He still plays a face, but you could see hints last week of him becoming sick of Daniel Bryan and his antics, thus him going on a bit of a mean streak.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

So henry returns for no rhyme or reason. This company is so fucking retarded.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

That KO's probably revenge for Khali getting the best of Show in a scuffle backstage a few years ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> FFS!
> 
> Barrett or Rhodes better be winning the Title this Sunday, all this jobbing is ridiculous. When did they last win?


You know it won't happen.

Pitiful. $50 says Barrett is the one that got jobbed out, and Khali was the one pinning him, not Show. I can just see it. Disgusting abuse of power from creative.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

-


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus says hi, fella.


Sheamus won the Rumble.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus says hi, fella.


I don't think he does...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Sheamus won the Rumble.


Oh yeah, he did. Ignore the last post.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

With Show turning on Khali after the match, why couldn't they have had Rhodes and Barrett win? Stupid stupid stupid.



Vuchato said:


> and Khali's the only face left in the chamber


...

Fuck this company.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So Khali will have the majority on his side?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know it won't happen.
> 
> Pitiful. $50 says Barrett is the one that got jobbed out, and Khali was the one pinning him, not Show. I can just see it. Disgusting abuse of power from creative.


Yeah, Barrett jobbed after a chokeslam by Khali.

Seriously, it's getting fucking pathetic now.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL Big show isn't heel. You act like a face has never been pissed off at a heel before.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yeah, Barrett jobbed after a chokeslam by Khali.
> 
> Seriously, it's getting fucking pathetic now.


Seriously, is that the actual spoiler?

I told you they hate Barrett. Do you finally believe me?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

This chamber match is going to be hideous. An abortion. 4 of the 6 guys can't wrestle and the other 2 are both heels.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Khali winning World Title > TNA Ring Ka King in WWE's minds.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm.. so Show's showing signs of a heel turn? interesting..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously, is that the actual spoiler?
> 
> I told you they hate Barrett. Do you finally believe me?


Yup, I'm starting to believe your conspiracy theory's.

Barrett's jobbing WAY too much now.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously, is that the actual spoiler?
> 
> I told you they hate Barrett. Do you finally believe me?


You're dam right jobbing to Kali know.:no:


I bet its Michael Hayes who has something against Barret.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> Teddy Long informed Daniel Bryan that Randy Orton had a concussion and therefore would be competing against him. Esequiel mentioned there were security guards stationed outside the office as Teddy told Bryan.
> 
> 1. Great Khali and Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Khali and Show won after Khali chokeslammed Barrett. Show knocked Khali out during the post-match celebration.


Yep Khali defeated barrett fpalm


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously, is that the actual spoiler?
> 
> I told you they hate Barrett. Do you finally believe me?


I'm starting to...

1. Great Khali and Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Khali and Show won after Khali chokeslammed Barrett. Show knocked Khali out during the post-match celebration.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> This chamber match is going to be hideous. An abortion. 4 of the 6 guys can't wrestle and the other 2 are both heels.


And Bryan is probably gonna enter last to keep to his cowardly opportunist persona.

Rhodes, a decent worker and Barrett, a below average worker are gonna have to carry the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yup, I'm starting to believe your conspiracy theory's.
> 
> Barrett's jobbing WAY too much now.


It's only a conspiracy THEORY if it's false.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *I'm starting to*...
> 
> 1. Great Khali and Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Khali and Show won after Khali chokeslammed Barrett. Show knocked Khali out during the post-match celebration.


Welcome to the light side of the force.

LOL @ people who still think he's winning the belt this year.



> I bet its Michael Hayes who has something against Barret.


Everything goes through Vince, though.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

Randy Orton out of the chamber? daniel bryan will retain


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought you people loved heels. This chamber was practically designed with IWC in mind. I'm egstatic for this one! Khali being the only face is like there being no faces at all and that is awesome.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If Henry gets injured again WWE have no-one to blame but themselves. It's clear the guy needed a break.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So with Big Show hinting at yet another turn, we have Khali as the true face of the match. Wonderful.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously, is that the actual spoiler?
> 
> I told you they hate Barrett. Do you finally believe me?


:lmao

You never fail to produce a laugh. They don't rate Barrett as world champion material just yet, so they must hate him. Such tyrants!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

KilledAssassin said:


> Randy Orton out of the chamber? daniel bryan will retain










"YES!"


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Barett can still be World Champion at EC. Bryan was jobbing left,right & centre before he won the belt. Miz was putting over Bryan & damn he wont the WWE title. That is what happens with Heel. They dont need as much credibility as faces.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao
> 
> You never fail to produce a laugh. They don't rate Barrett as world champion material just yet, so they must hate him. Such tyrants!


You can laugh but I'm still right. Nobody the company is high on has been jobbed out to Khali since his push started.



> Barett can still be World Champion at EC. Bryan was jobbing left,right & centre before he won the belt. Miz was putting over Bryan & damn he wont the WWE title. That is what happens with Heel. They dont need as much credibility as faces.


Those guys were MITB holders. The MITB push is notoriously different than every other push in wrestling, they're not gonna give somebody an EC victory with the way he's been treated.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You can laugh but I'm still right. Nobody the company is high on has been jobbed out to Khali since his push started.


Clear difference between "hating" someone and not having someone in the title picture for WrestleMania, but okay. Let's also forget that Khali could do with some momentum ahead of the Chamber because, as the face, he has to be seen as a chance to win for the crowd to get behind him (won't happen anyway, but WWE should try). With Rhodes as a champion, having him take a pin would be stupid. Barrett is the best candidate for it. But hey, they must hate him!

I also heard they were going to make him champion until they heard you liked him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

* Mark Henry returns backstage and wants Teddy Long to put him into the Elimination Chamber match. Big Show came in and demanded a match against Daniel Bryan for later tonight. Show got pissed, laid out Henry and tore up Teddy's office before leaving. Long put security on notice and told them to take Big Show out of the arena if they see him.

* Hunico defeated Ted DiBiase with the help of Camacho.

* WWE Tag Team Champions Epico and Primo defeat The Usos.

lordsofpain.net


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


>


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Barrett is not even ready for a world title match at WrestleMania anyway.

YES! YES! YES! YES! to Sheamus/Bryan.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

How many times are we going to see Dibiase vs Hunico and The USOs vs Primo and Epico?

Enough already.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> How many times are we going to see Dibiase vs Hunico and The USOs vs Primo and Epico?


That's what happens when you have a midcard consisting of DiBiase, Mahal, Hunico, Gabriel, and Rhodes. The rest are either upper midcard or lower card/jobbers.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> * Mark Henry returns backstage and wants Teddy Long to put him into the Elimination Chamber match. Big Show came in and demanded a match against Daniel Bryan for later tonight. *Show got pissed, laid out Henry and tore up Teddy's office before leaving*. Long put security on notice and told them to take Big Show out of the arena if they see him.
> 
> * Hunico defeated Ted DiBiase with the help of Camacho.
> 
> ...


FFS, all my favorites are looking like bitches tonight.

I'm half expecting Jericho, Punk and Ziggler to show up and job to McGillicutty, Darren Young and Heath Slater the way this taping has gone so far.



CaptainObvious said:


> That's what happens when you have a midcard consisting of DiBiase, Mahal, Hunico, Gabriel, and Rhodes. The rest are either upper midcard or lower card/jobbers.


So you consider The Great Khali above Rhodes?

Rhodes is an upper midcarder, those other guys are lower midcard/jobbers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

squared circle said:


> Barrett is not even ready for a world title match at WrestleMania anyway.


Bingo. He may be there one day, but he's not yet.



mr cricket said:


> How many times are we going to see Dibiase vs Hunico and The USOs vs Primo and Epico?
> 
> Enough already.


This has been one of SD's major problems for the longest time. There's no roster depth, and they don't bother with storylines.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

About time they turn Show heel.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> About time they turn Show heel.


But is he really even heel, or just a tweener? That's what confuses me.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Show's definitely tapping at EC now. He seems to be turning heel, so he's got nothing to lose.

So in the past two months, we've seen Bryan and Henry gradually turn heel and face respectively (Henry's turn having been much slower/subtler), and now Show's turning heel too? Interesting.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh god, it's official, this EC match is going to be brutal to sit through. No star power, and no one that can get a reaction besides Show and Bryan. Fuck me.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> But is he really even heel, or just a tweener? That's what confuses me.


He seems like a tweener at the moment, but that will probably change after EC. Seems like the Shaq match is really happening and then he will probably turn back face sometime afterwards.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> But is he really even heel, or just a tweener? That's what confuses me.


Right now he is a tweener, but I say he is turning heel eventually.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

so he just can't be pissed at Bryan and still be considered face? How do you turn heel by attacking another heel?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Clear difference between "hating" someone and not having someone in the title picture for WrestleMania, but okay. Let's also forget that Khali could do with some momentum ahead of the Chamber because, as the face, he has to be seen as a chance to win for the crowd to get behind him (won't happen anyway, but WWE should try). With Rhodes as a champion, having him take a pin would be stupid. Barrett is the best candidate for it. But hey, they must hate him!
> 
> *I also heard they were going to make him champion until they heard you liked him*.


Yeah, that's probably true.

Putting him in the title picture for WrestleMania has nothing to do with this, it's been 2 years into his career and he still has no world title. In 2 years or less, Sheamus got the belt despite having no talent, Del Rio got the belt despite having no overness, and Daniel Bryan got the belt despite having no build. Barrett had all 3 at the same time and they threw it away. Don't tell me they care about him. 

If you wanted Khali to have some momentum, they could've had a match with somebody from Raw. Why not have a Raw vs SmackDown EC preview match and have Khali beat Jericho? He gives away jobs like candy, and it'll never affect him, and people won't doubt his chances in the Raw EC. He'd have been perfect for it. They didn't have to damage Barrett, now he doesn't look like a threat to win the title either, so you just sacrificed the credibility of one for the credibility of another, except the guy they took it away from is actually young and could use it. Also, considering nobody cares about the IC title, Rhodes could've easily taken the pin. Hell, the US Champion hasn't even appeared on tv for 3 weeks.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> so he just can't be pissed at Bryan and still be considered face? How do you turn heel by attacking another heel?


He apparently tore up Long's office. Sounds pretty heelish to me.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Anything else happening on SD?

Looks like a weak show.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

corfend said:


> He apparently tore up Long's office. Sounds pretty heelish to me.


It could just be a "You pissed off the wrong monster" deal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Lol U.S champion is wrestling in Superstars. Shows how much WWE value the title.


It's what to expect these days outta the WWE. If show is turning then Sheamus is the sole face of SD? Orton is out.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

* Daniel Bryan promo. Lots of heat.

* Long sets up Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus.

* World champion Daniel Bryan defeated Sheamus via dq.

* Teddy Long announces a battle royal for final Elimination Chamber.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So you consider The Great Khali above Rhodes?
> 
> Rhodes is an upper midcarder, those other guys are lower midcard/jobbers


The Great Khali is talent enhancement. I don't consider him as a midcarder but a gap filler.

As for Rhodes, the top heels are Bryan, Barrett, Henry right now. And Rhodes holds the midcard title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> * Daniel Bryan promo. Lots of heat.
> 
> * Long sets up Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus.
> 
> ...


Praying for Christian.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahhh fuck that, The Usos lost...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Praying for Christian.


I'm praying for ADR since unlike Christian, he might actually WIN.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm praying for Christian as well. They need a face winner though, DiBiase or McIntyre wouldn't be bad either. 

As long as it's not Henry.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

> Daniel Bryan cut a promo in the ring about what he did on Raw. He said Big Show and Orton were afraid to come out. He said come Sunday, he would still be World Champion. He told Lilian to announce him the winner of the main event by forfeit, but Teddy Long came out and announce Bryan would face Sheamus instead.
> 
> Daniel Bryan defeated Sheamus by disqualification. Bryan spit in Sheamus's face and Sheamus went crazy. The ref tried to hold him back, but Sheamus pushed him to cause the DQ.
> 
> Backstage, Cody and Barrett asked Teddy who was taking Orton's place in the Chamber match. Teddy said they were going to have a battle royal and the winner would take the final spot. He said anyone from any brand could compete.


Looks like someone from Raw is gonna be in the Smackdown chamber match then...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chajukin said:


> * Daniel Bryan promo. Lots of heat.
> 
> * Long sets up Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus.
> 
> ...


Surprise return? Or are my expectations too high?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Any brand? omg if it's Swagger I will stop watching WWE forever.

Is Christian still uncleared? hoping for Alberto if he is.

*Daniel Bryan cut a promo in the ring about what he did on Raw. He said Big Show and Orton were afraid to come out. He said come Sunday, he would still be World Champion. He told Lilian to announce him the winner of the main event by forfeit, but Teddy Long came out and announce Bryan would face Sheamus instead.

4. Daniel Bryan defeated Sheamus by disqualification. Bryan spit in Sheamus's face and Sheamus went crazy. The ref tried to hold him back, but Sheamus pushed him to cause the DQ.

Backstage, Cody and Barrett asked Teddy who was taking Orton's place in the Chamber match. Teddy said they were going to have a battle royal and the winner would take the final spot. He said anyone from any brand could compete.*
Detailed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The battle royale match would be the perfect time to bring Christian back. No one would expect it. What's likely to happen? Del Rio wins and moves to Smackdown.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> so he just can't be pissed at Bryan and still be considered face? How do you turn heel by attacking another heel?


He did attack Khali for no reason.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

ADR it is then.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bryan re-using his brief Nexus run tactics I see.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Christian, ADR, or Mysterio


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is Christian still uncleared? hoping for Alberto if he is.


Christian's cleared. He's been cleared since Royal Rumble and is just chilling because creative has nothing for him.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

ADR. Who fucking called it an Hour ago? ME. LOL Hate to brag.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If they made it clear it's for any brand, it has to be ADR. They wouldn't have him miss a PPV if he's cleared, Vince is too high on him.

Hoping he wins the EC now....well, hoping for Barrett, but I mean realistically.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Any brand? omg if it's Swagger I will stop watching WWE forever.
> 
> Is Christian still uncleared? hoping for Alberto if he is.


:troll But if it's Del Rio, then he is winning for sure.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

corfend said:


> ADR it is then.


Oh God, I hope so. I'd love to see that boring SOB back on the blue brand where he belongs.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :troll But if it's Del Rio, then he is winning for sure.


Del Rio vs. Sheamus sounds like a Mani match, Bryan vs. Sheamus sounds like a Smackdown match.

Just saying.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :troll But if it's Del Rio, then he is winning for sure.


Well if orton is not gonna put sheamus over at mania the wwe will loook for another star to enter the chamber to do it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

If it is a battle royal then it could be Christian making his return, but he probably won't win. Maybe Rey or Sin cara as well?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Oh God, I hope so. I'd love to see that boring SOB back on the blue brand where he belongs.


What you talking about Fella? ADR is the MAN.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Oh God, I hope so. I'd love to see that boring SOB back on the blue brand where he belongs.


Sure you do. If he goes to SmackDown, he'll be the only heel who holds the belt all year.



> What you talking about Fella? ADR is the MAN.


He's just upset that ADR took Miz's spot as the top heel on Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Del Rio vs. Sheamus sounds like a Mani match, Bryan vs. Sheamus sounds like a Smackdown match.
> 
> Just saying.


Oh I am cool with DB if he escapes with the title, but I wouldn't even debate Del Rio vs Sheamus for the title, that match would be quality. Plus, Sheamus just schooled DB to DQ, that imo trumps the supposed MANIA match if you ask me.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I still can't see 5 heels vs 1 face that has no credibility. Christian could turn face on the spot if he wins, but TBH ADR is the only logical choice.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sure you do. If he goes to SmackDown, he'll be the only heel who holds the belt all year.


As long as he ain't on Raw, I could give a shit less, to be honest.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's just upset that ADR took Miz's spot as the top heel on Raw.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

* Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting. 

Seriously? How fucking retarded are the writers?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> I still can't see 5 heels vs 1 face that has no credibility. Christian could turn face on the spot if he wins, but TBH ADR is the only logical choice.


Perhaps, but Del Rio is not turning face. So it still will be the 5 vs. 1 heel problem. Christian makes the most sense since I don't think Rey is ready to wrestle yet. Nor is Sin Cara. That doesn't mean WWE will do it though. Watch Mason Ryan win. He's a face that Vince wants to push again.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

What happened to orton anyway, why is he out of the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> As long as he ain't on Raw, I could give a shit less, to be honest.














> Keep telling yourself that.


Oh, come on, you have a problem with anybody who interferes with Miz's spot. Del Rio, CM Punk, etc.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.


The fuck?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.
> 
> Seriously? How fucking retarded are the writers?


If this is true, that's one of the best things to happen in the WWE in a long time.


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.


Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Perhaps, but Del Rio is not turning face. So it still will be the 5 vs. 1 heel problem. Christian makes the most sense since I don't think Rey is ready to wrestle yet. Nor is Sin Cara. That doesn't mean WWE will do it though. Watch Mason Ryan win. He's a face that Vince wants to push again.


He just lost to Swagger on SUPERSTARS.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.
> 
> Seriously? How fucking retarded are the writers?


:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Even if it is not Del Rio, I don't know why they moved him to RAW in the first place.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


And other than the chirping of crickets, not a single fuck was given that day...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.
> 
> Seriously? How fucking retarded are the writers?


what the fucking fuck.....

:kobe:kobe:kobe


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.
> 
> Seriously? How fucking retarded are the writers?


How long is this farting stuff going to last? It's not funny.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bryan's promo sounds awesome.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

* Jinder Mahal won a quick match over Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> How long is this farting stuff going to last? It's not funny.


I don't know about you, but I burst out laughing when I read that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> And other than the chirping of crickets, not a single fuck was given that day...


And it doesn't matter whatsoever since it still happened.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> Daniel Bryan cut a promo in the ring about what he did on Raw. He said Big Show and Orton were afraid to come out. He said come Sunday, he would still be World Champion. He told Lilian to announce him the winner of the main event by forfeit, but Teddy Long came out and announce Bryan would face Sheamus instead.
> 
> 4. Daniel Bryan defeated Sheamus by disqualification. Bryan spit in Sheamus's face and Sheamus went crazy. The ref tried to hold him back, but Sheamus pushed him to cause the DQ.
> 
> Backstage, Cody and Barrett asked Teddy who was taking Orton's place in the Chamber match. Teddy said they were going to have a battle royal and the winner would take the final spot. He said anyone from any brand could compete.


source: prowrestlingDOTnet

lovin bryan as a heel


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

As soon as I see that divas match on SD, I'll be skipping it in order to grab food or something... This is just stupid!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*

WTF IS THIS???


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Aksana pinning Maxine on Superstars > Natalya farting on SmackDown

Just saying.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

This show sounds hideous. Unless Christian wins the Battle Royal I'm not gonna even bother youtubing any parts of this trainwreck.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Khali, Big Show, and an injured Mizark in the EC?
Daniel Bryan as champion going into Mania?
A referee getting distracted by a diva farting?
Jinder Mahal?

Has Smackdown ever been in this bad of shape? Smackdown is now like the WCW Thunder of many moons ago in the year 2000.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> * Jinder Mahal won a quick match over Ezekiel Jackson.


Wow, why was this not on Superstars?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
> 
> WTF IS THIS???


Could be worse. Really shows the roster's lack of depth though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Even if it is not Del Rio, I don't know why they moved him to RAW in the first place.


I think it had to do with the whole Edge retiring scenario. Man that retirement fucked up everything. LOLz Hunico, can't say that I'm mad thou.


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

So if Hunico wins, why could Raw superstars compete?


Why bother?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And it doesn't matter whatsoever since it still happened.


Jack Swagger won MITB and became a world champion too.

All the same, just like Del Rio's main-event push, nobody wants to remember it either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
> 
> WTF IS THIS???


:lmao You've gotta be kidding me. 

This taping has totally sold me on NOT ordering this PPV. I guess I should give WWE a thank you, now I can spend my money on something that I'll actually enjoy.



> Jack Swagger won MITB and became a world champion too.
> 
> All the same, just like Del Rio's main-event push, nobody wants to remember it either.


Unfortunately, that is a fact. He won a world title, he achieved the ultimate success. So did Del Rio. It happened whether you like it or not.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

How the hell did Alex Riley actually make it to the final 2?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

No way lol


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL You guys are gullible as fuck


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
> 
> WTF IS THIS???


You're trolling right? please tell me you're trolling?

EDIT - Thank fuck.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
> 
> WTF IS THIS???


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
> 
> WTF IS THIS???


haha you're trolling


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> LOL You guys are gullible as fuck


I was going to say that it was made up. No way Alex Riley would be the final 2.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Should reiterate that you guys are Gullible as fuck


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Well played, sir, well played.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Problem, IWC?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao You've gotta be kidding me.
> 
> This taping has totally sold me on NOT ordering this PPV. I guess I should give WWE a thank you, now I can spend my money on something that I'll actually enjoy.


Maybe you should reconsider since Hunico didn't actually get the spot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> I was going to say that it was made up. No way Alex Riley would be the final 2.


He could've been, it's just a battle royale on SmackDown. Santino was the runner up in the RUMBLE FFS.



SteenIsGod said:


> LOL You guys are gullible as fuck


Oh, good, you made it up.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Yo guys not even kidding this time. Jinder Mahal won.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

If del rio does win tonight the battle royal then theres your new world champ at ec.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Problem, IWC?


Hunico's awesome. One day he'll be a champion. But it's not his time yet.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Hunico Wins The Battle Royal by last eliminating Alex Riley to be the 6th Participant in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
> 
> WTF IS THIS???


:lmao. Well played.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Maybe you should reconsider since Hunico didn't actually get the spot.


I don't care, since Barrett still jobbed out to Khali. That's enough to convince me to not order it. 

And anyway, really, it's predictable. Bryan retains the title, BORING, and Punk or Jericho wins the Chamber for Raw to start a feud I'm completely opposed to. Either result there is expected. Don't care.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> * Kharma wins battle royal to become a participant of the Elimination Chamber match.


Wrestlinginc.com


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Stormie said:


> :lmao. Well played.


Thanks, had to pick someone that wasn't too illogical but would still piss the shit outta people.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care, since Barrett still jobbed out to Khali. That's enough to convince me to not order it.
> 
> And anyway, really, it's predictable. Bryan retains the title, BORING, and Punk or Jericho wins the Chamber for Raw to start a feud I'm completely opposed to. Either result there is expected. Don't care.


So this 'Mania will presumably be a bleak one for you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> LOL You guys are gullible as fuck


DUUUUUUUUUDDDDDEEE. You got me.


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlinginc.com


Fool me once, shame on you...

Fool me twice...


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care, since Barrett still jobbed out to Khali. That's enough to convince me to not order it.
> 
> And anyway, really, it's predictable. Bryan retains the title, BORING, and Punk or Jericho wins the Chamber for Raw to start a feud I'm completely opposed to. Either result there is expected. Don't care.


That must suck for you.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlinginc.com


trollololol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlinginc.com


top troll effort :troll


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

CHRISTIAN WINS!!!!!!!


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlinginc.com


Not sure if trolling, but that would be epic.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlinginc.com


Couldn't be that lucky tbh. At least she'd add some interest to the match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Dolph Ziggler won the 20 man Battle Royal to gain a place in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber after interference from Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes.

What the holy fuck? he's already in the Raw chamber.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Dolph Ziggler won the 20 man Battle Royal to gain a place in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber after interference from Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes.
> 
> What the holy fuck? he's already in the Raw chamber.


Double Duty


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not gonna lie, but I marked when I read Kharma was in the EC lol

fucking trolls


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Dolph Ziggler won the 20 man Battle Royal to gain a place in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber after interference from Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes.
> 
> What the holy fuck? he's already in the Raw chamber.


Bull. Shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Dolph Ziggler won the 20 man Battle Royal to gain a place in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber after interference from Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes.
> 
> What the holy fuck? he's already in the Raw chamber.


I doubt all right now but this would be epic... talk about double duty!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlinginc.com


LOL, that would actually interest me for...some reason. Too bad that one's fake.



> So this 'Mania willl presumably be a bleak one for you.


Presumably? Undertaker pissed on the legacy of his Streak by facing Triple H 3 fucking times, and at #20, what should've been a milestone match against Cena at WM 29, Sheamus is winning the belt, Punk vs Jericho will not do a damn thing for Punk's career, Barrett has no chance of getting the MITB. I will order WM because frankly, even if I won't like it, The Rock vs Cena is just too big of a match not to see. That's all there is, really.



> *Dolph Ziggler won the 20 man Battle Royal to gain a place in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber after interference from Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes.
> 
> What the holy fuck? he's already in the Raw chamber.


Oh come on, Ziggler, Barrett AND Rhodes? You could've at least TRIED to keep it transparent.

Why does everybody feel the need to troll? Can we just get the REAL results, is that too much to ask?


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

* John Laurinaitis met with Teddy Long backstage. Laurinaitis says that the battle royal needs more charisma, so he’s adding David Otunga to the match.


Heroic


----------



## PSVR (Mar 4, 2008)

Too think I was disappointed the Hunico report was fake. That's my guy right there.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler winning is legit, it's on Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ziggler winning is legit, it's on Wrestling Observer.


fpalm


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, that would actually interest me for...some reason. Too bad that one's fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably? Undertaker pissed on the legacy of his Streak by facing Triple H 3 fucking times, and at #20, what should've been a milestone match against Cena at WM 29, Sheamus is winning the belt, Punk vs Jericho will not do a damn thing for Punk's career, Barrett has no chance of getting the MITB. I will order WM because frankly, even if I won't like it, The Rock vs Cena is just too big of a match not to see. That's all there is, really.


So you're going to spend 70 dollars to watch one match essentially? What are you going to be doing for the other 3 hours?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock316AE wins the battle royal and Cuts a promo burying Bryan and Punk. It was reported to be an outstanding promo live.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Santino!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


>


Ziggles, this...THE FUCK IS GOING ON?


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

SANTINO WON WTF?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ziggler winning is legit, it's on Wrestling Observer.


You're not gonna get me that easily.



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> So you're going to spend 70 dollars to watch one match essentially? What are you going to be doing for the other 3 hours?


Watching the PPV, bored out of my mind.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That Kharma picture was from the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't even fucking know who's lieing


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Long was on the phone backstage and John Laurinaitis walked up. He said Teddy needed someone with charisma in the battle royale and entered David Otunga. Teddy wished him luck.

HAHAHAHAHA. That is actually legit by the way. I'd mark if he wins.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

WWEUniverse twitter is saying Santino is in the match...



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

Santino actually won the battle royal. Not even kidding.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

SteenIsGod said:


> I don't even fucking know who's lieing


Everyone.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> I don't even fucking know who's lieing


DTA. Don't. Trust. Anybody.


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

We don't even know if it's finished yet.

Presume they aim to finish taping on the hour (ish).


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kharma wins!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lacks a highflyer. Justin Gabriel would be nice.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> Santino Marella won a battle royal to claim Randy Orton's spot in the Elimination Chamber. The final four were Santino, Drew McIntyre, Ezekiel Jackson, and David Otunga. Drew was eliminated first, followed by Zeke. Crowd went nuts for Santino win.


source: prowrestlingDOTnet

fpalm I guess he'll tap to bryan


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol forget this Chamber match. What a joke.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

> Santino Marella won a battle royal to claim Randy Orton's spot in the Elimination Chamber. The final four were Santino, Drew McIntyre, Ezekiel Jackson, and David Otunga. Drew was eliminated first, followed by Zeke. Crowd went nuts for Santino win.


It's legit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SANTINO!

He ain't getting to the Chamber, Del Rio, Christian or Ratings will attack before the match Edge style and take his spot.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DID SANTINO ACTUALLY WIN???


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Santino won, fuck my life.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Santino sounds exactly like someone WWE would let win. The chamber match is absolutely terrible now, so why not Santino?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OH man, Santino, can somebody please give me a sigh of relief?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice trolling on Santino.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

ahahaha I called it


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

God damn, what the fuck is wrong with this company.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> SANTINO!
> 
> He ain't getting to the Chamber, Del Rio, Christian or Ratings will attack before the match Edge style and take his spot.


Well, if he DID win, yeah, this is happening.

I still can't tell who's telling the truth on this damn site half the time.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Drew still has a job!?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY FREAKING GOD SANTINO WON

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And still world heavyweight champion daniel bryan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Is the Santino thing true?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Santino....really....


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Yup it's legit. Wow, Can't believe this shit.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Please take him out before match Christian.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Certainly he won't actually go through with the match... Something will happen before.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like Santino... but it is a "huh" moment. But then maybe he'll actually pull out his ability that he has hidden beneath the comedy gimmick and wow people. I think he can do it, but mostly likely he is the first entrant, brough kick, out.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Did RAW and Smackdown switch creative teams this week? Seems like it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Please take him out before match Christian.


Why stop at Santino? He can take out The Great Khali while he's at it.

But in all seriousness, WWE had multiple chances to put Christian in the chamber match. WWE decided against it for some reason, even when it made the most sense.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh well, builds some interest for the PPV.


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, that's awful.


Honestly, I preferred the ideas of Hunico or Kharma.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*as per Joey Styles twitter.

@MilanMiracle, Santino Marella is officially in the World Heavyweight Title Elimination #Chamber Match this Sunday on PPV! #milanmiracle 

*btw MilanMiracle is Santino*
*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watch Santino eliminate Barrett within the first 3 minutes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, if he DID win, yeah, this is happening.
> 
> I still can't tell who's telling the truth on this damn site half the time.


No way, picture it:

- Match starts Rhodes and Big Show.
- Barret enters and they double team Show.
- Khali enters and eliminates Barret.
- Big Show pins Rhodes after a sick bump
- Big Show pins Khali
- Down to Big Show and Bryan
- Big Show beats the fuck out of Bryan
- However, Bryan someone gets a small package or something and pins him
- Big Show chokes slams Bryan on the way out
- Santino enters last
- Goes for the pin 1...2...2.9... 
- Bryan reverses the pin into the crossface and makes Santino tap to end the match

You know it's gonna happen just like that.

Smackdown as a brand has hit an all time low. This has got to be rock bottom for the brand. Bryan as champion, Santino getting in the WHC EC, Khali in the WHC EC, Jinder Mahal just being there, Natalya farting every week. Christ, I know Smackdown has been dealt a bad hand with Orton, Henry, and Christian being out but FUCK.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why stop at Santino? He can take out The Great Khali while he's at it.
> 
> But in all seriousness, WWE had multiple chances to put Christian in the chamber match. WWE decided against it for some reason, even when it made the most sense.


"For some reason"? In case you haven't noticed, VKM has some kind of vendetta against Christian. Apparently he's never seen the guy as a main event level talent.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

WTF GUYS! ADR actually won look it up on WINC.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> But in all seriousness, WWE had multiple chances to put Christian in the chamber match. WWE decided against it for some reason, even when it made the most sense.


Maybe he is punished for deciding to be Christian Cage again. I hope so


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Sheamus beat Wade Barrett in the post-show dark match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow SD lack faces if Santino is the only one that can replace Orton.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Santino is over as fuck so the crowed reaction should be nice, anyways, it still makes you wonder what might actually happen at the PPV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> No way, picture it:
> 
> - Match starts Rhodes and Big Show.
> - Barret enters and they double team Show.
> ...


Maybe. I don't expect Bryan to pin Big Show in a million years, though, roll up or otherwise. There are other ways of letting Bryan scrape by, like trapping himself in his pod the whole match until something happens.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Watch Santino eliminate Barrett within the first 3 minutes.


Would you cry?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> WTF GUYS! ADR actually won look it up on WINC.


Oh, for God's sake, enough trolling. 

WHO. THE. FUCK. WON. THIS. GOD. DAMN. MOTHER. FUCKING. BATTLE. ROYALE?

Can anybody give an *honest* answer?



> Would you cry?


I don't cry over something as stupid as wrestling. I'd be pretty annoyed, though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Santino....wow

You have got to be BULL SHITTING ME...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, for God's sake, enough trolling.
> 
> WHO. THE. FUCK. WON. THIS. GOD. DAMN. MOTHER. FUCKING. BATTLE. ROYALE?
> 
> ...


Santino legit won.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, for God's sake, enough trolling.
> 
> WHO. THE. FUCK. WON. THIS. GOD. DAMN. MOTHER. FUCKING. BATTLE. ROYALE?
> 
> ...


Santino won, 100% honest.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, for God's sake, enough trolling.
> 
> WHO. THE. FUCK. WON. THIS. GOD. DAMN. MOTHER. FUCKING. BATTLE. ROYALE?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was santino


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, for God's sake, enough trolling.
> 
> WHO. THE. FUCK. WON. THIS. GOD. DAMN. MOTHER. FUCKING. BATTLE. ROYALE?
> 
> Can anybody give an *honest* answer?


Santino won. True story.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, for God's sake, enough trolling.
> 
> WHO. THE. FUCK. WON. THIS. GOD. DAMN. MOTHER. FUCKING. BATTLE. ROYALE?
> 
> ...


Santino did win. It was on Joey Styles' twatter.

They may as well move the SD Chamber to the dark match. What a complete joke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Santino legit won.





Bloodbath said:


> Santino won, 100% honest.


Thank you. Now if I find out this is bullshit too, I'm going to.....well, nothing, but still.

EDIT ~ I'll check Styles' Twatter.

OK, it's real.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

I find it funny that this whole trolling with the spoilers is actually more entertaining than this weeks Smackdown will turn out to be. I guess it speaks volumes to how bad they are suffering with all these injuries.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

* Santino Marella won a battle royal to replace Randy Orton in the SmackDown Elimination Chamber on Sunday. The match came down to David Otunga, Ezekiel Jackson, Drew McIntyre and Santino. Santino got a big ovation from the crowd for his win.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0214/549716/randy-orton/#ixzz1mQeMoytc


Im not trolling!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its only fitting for a cobra to replace a viper.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Its only fitting for a cobra to replace a viper.


I think you are on to something.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

This guessing/trolling was fun until Santino won. Ha.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

They should have just replaced him with Dolph.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

santino ????...omg !!!! they might as well call this the jobber chamber ....khali, santino are jobbers. barret and rhodes have lost every match theyve been in for the last 2 months. then your left with big show ( my eyes !!) and bryan....

wow ...WWE roster depth is piss poor and this is by far the least star power in any chamber match in history ...#jobberchamber


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

My Ziggler doing double duty idea doesn't sound too bad now does it?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know what's worse, having to figure out if this is fake or the fact that this is a real possibility. Santino has to be getting attacked and replaced at the ppv if this is legit.

DB *HAS* to be winning this. Look at this weak-ass chamber. Two heels that constantly get beat by everyone, Big Show who has seen better days, a lumbering buffoon, a comedy character and a world champ who they verbally bury every chance they get and has to weasel his way out of everything.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Quite surprising to see Santino compete for the WHC. IMHO Daniel Bryan most likely to win Smackdown EC with current lineup.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Its only fitting for a cobra to replace a viper.


Had to be repped.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

this weeks trolling > this weeks smackdown....


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

This is what that Kliq life gets you. Sheamus/Bryan is pretty much set in stone

K.R.E.A.M.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where's Fat Funk lately?


----------



## zehapplesaucers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, DB got this in the bag. Might as well just replace the chamber match with DB vs Big Show or something.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/eliminationchamber/2012/santino-elimination-chamber


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Santino AND Khali in a chamber match. Lemme say that AGAIN, SAN FUCKING TINO and the GREAT FUCKING KHALI......IN AN ELIMINATION FUCKING CHAMBER MATCH. fpalm. 

This road to wrestlemania will be ABSOLUTELY piss poor. Stupid WWE. If I wasn't such a loyal fan and such an admirer of the attitude era, I'd drop watching this pathetic display of horse crap. "WHY DON'T PEOPLE WATCH OUR PRODUCT ANYMOREEEE??!" And then they put Santino and Khali in one of the most "brutal" matches ever. Great job creative!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

My idea of Hunico winning seems godly now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

_PX_ said:


> this weeks trolling > this weeks smackdown....


Well, I still think it's gonna be a good watch, but the you're right, the trolling was funny as hell. The sad part thou, is that we got trolled in the end.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

So its Daniel Bryan vs Great Khali vs Big Show vs Santino vs Cody Rhodes vs Wade Barrett. That sounds horrible.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> My Ziggler doing double duty idea doesn't sound too bad now does it?


To be honest, the Kharma idea and Hunico idea are looking mighty fine right about now.

As a mark, it's times like these that I am reminded that this shit doesn't even matter. The belt, the chamber, the PPV, even being in a world title match.. it doesn't mean shit. The only thing that's real is the money they make. 

I mean... here's a guy who has parlayed this joke of a career into being a Royal Rumble Runner-Up and is now in a WWE World Championship match on PPV. That's already more than most guys in the business will EVER do. Santino will now have worked more PPV WWE World Championship matches than Mr. Perfect. Think about that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> Santino AND Khali in a chamber match. Lemme say that AGAIN, SAN FUCKING TINO and the GREAT FUCKING KHALI......IN AN ELIMINATION FUCKING CHAMBER MATCH. fpalm.
> 
> This road to wrestlemania will be ABSOLUTELY piss poor. Stupid WWE. If I wasn't such a loyal fan and such an admirer of the attitude era, I'd drop watching this pathetic display of horse crap. "WHY DON'T PEOPLE WATCH OUR PRODUCT ANYMOREEEE??!" And then they put Santino and Khali in one of the most "brutal" matches ever. Great job creative!


*Well you're still gonna watch... so what's the point?*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Santino is trending worldwide lol!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol They mise well make this chamber for the IC title instead of the World title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Santino is at least over with the crowd, and if he gets time with Bryan we might actually see some good wrestling for a little bit in the match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing. Now all we need is for Santino and Khali to START the Chamber match and make it to the final three :lmao

Jesus, I would cry if that happened. Oddly enough, this year has to be the FUNNIEST Road To WrestleMania I've ever seen. Santino in the Chamber, Jericho with the flashing jacket, and Ryder getting killed every week is really good for my blood pressure :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ya'll know good and well that Tino won't make it to the chamber this sunday. ya'll are getting up in arms over nothing.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Ohhh... please.... please.... tell me Santino's gonna get jumped and replaced....


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Santino Marella is Battle Royal clutch. Second to last in last years Rumble, beating Swagger in 2010 in over the top rope challenges, winning a couple house show battle royals just this past weekend, and now this. That should be a new layer to his character.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

calling it christian returning to take out and take over santin's spot


----------



## sportsman10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chajukin said:


> * Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya's farting.
> 
> Seriously? How fucking retarded are the writers?



SMDH


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Santino and Khali in the Elimination Chamber = Vince McMahon's latest attempt to bury SmackDown. I guess you can't have the blue brand rising in ratings while his red brand is plummeting. Raw just HAS to be the baby, and SmackDown must continue to be viewed as the stepchild. 

Son of a bitch. :no:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Santino over Christian. Well, FUCK YOU WWE!!!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I find it pretty funny that Santino's more over than any of the other guys in the Chamber.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling that this is a wellness policy violation cover up?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

corfend said:


> I find it pretty funny that Santino's more over than any of the other guys in the Chamber.


The logic behind this is pretty crazy tbh, because he is indeed THAT over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Santino and Khali in the Elimination Chamber = Vince McMahon's latest attempt to bury SmackDown. I guess you can't have the blue brand rising in ratings while his red brand is plummeting. Raw just HAS to be the baby, and SmackDown must continue to be viewed as the stepchild.
> 
> Son of a bitch. :no:


So that's why the champion is a lame, tree hugging vegan. It's all making sense now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Piss poor effort with updates


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

If Santino eliminates Rhodes or Barrett with the Cobra I may actually burst into tears.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody to get injured in the pre-show at the PPV and The Little Bastard (I still prefer that to Hornswoggle) wins his spot in the chamber.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Updated the OP.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sd chamber went from having a shot to be really good to the only hope is a rey mysterio level performance from DB. don't really have a problem with santino being in it but the match desperately needed orton.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The EC chamber is gonna be a Bryan showcase, stay tuned...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hunico could have been the best choice in Christian's absence. Fuckin Santino gets a main event match and I still cant believe my eyes! If the WWE are really looking at Santino as a future prospect, they should have given him the US Title instead, the WHC just isnt for him. Even Drew McIntyre would have worked. Damn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People are crazy if they think Bryan is actually going to pull some sort of miracle at the Chamber. On another note, why did they just give away a potential Mania World title match on TV? (Bryan/Fella) Even if it ended in DQ. I would like to hope that this means this match doesn't happen at Mania.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> People are crazy if they think Bryan is actually going to pull some sort of miracle at the Chamber. On another note, *why did they just give away a potential Mania World title match on TV? (Bryan/Fella) Even if it ended in DQ.* I would like to hope that this means this match doesn't happen at Mania.


because they're planting seeds


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was super pumped for the Smackdown chamber match.

But Santino? Really? It feels like they are just trying to punish the fans if they go through with it.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

out of all the chamber participants, Bryan is the top merch seller.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Raw EC match first.
Jericho wins
SD EC 2nd
as Santino makes his entrance Jericho jumps him and takes his spot.
Jericho wins
Wanted to reclaim his top spot and only way to do it was to redo what made him famous in 2001. Win the WWE and World titles on the same night.

Fuck sheamus just have him get a "concussion"

Jericho vs Punk vs Bryan WM27
:mark:


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im calling it right now....santina will replace santino in the chamber and go on to win the #jobberchamber.

at wrestlemania it will be sheamus vs. world heavyweight champion santina marella in a match for the ages !


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ecabney said:


> because they're planting seeds


You don't do that if you're building a World title match at Mania. I doubt this happened, but the spoilers said that Fella snapped which could imply that he beat the hell out of Bryan. That would definitely make people not want to see that match again at Mania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> because they're planting seeds


Nah, bro, WWE pretty much fucked DB fans over with this one. To be fair thou, it all depends on what Sheamus did when he snapped, if he completely schooled DB then I doubt they are planting anything.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Santino Marella, seriously?! Smackdown's Elimination Chamber is so weak, it's not even funny...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah, bro, WWE pretty much fucked DB fans over with this one. To be fair thou, it all depends on what Sheamus did when he snapped, if he completely schooled DB then I doubt they are planting anything.


only details we got is that Sheamus pushed the ref. Bryan probably jetted before the shit hit the fan on some supervillain shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> only details we got is that Sheamus pushed the ref. Bryan probably jetted before the shit hit the fan on some supervillain shit.


Well, that could be the case. But for one thing, the match happened, and Sheamus went crazy to the point he had to be held back by the ref. So...

Solution would only be to make the Mania match a multi match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, that could be the case. But for one thing, the match happened, and Sheamus went crazy to the point he had to be held back by the ref. So...
> 
> Solution would only be to make the Mania match a multi match.


It was gonna be a multi-match regardless with Bryan kayfabe injuring Orton. I'm just saying that Sheamus going to town on Bryan isn't some foregone conclusion.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My comment in the Smackdown Spoilers Thread back on January 31:

_I wonder if they might have Alberto Del Rio arrive at Elimination Chamber and take the "Ultimate Opportunist" role of Edge's, knock Khali out of the match before he can get into it and that's how they start up an ADR/Orton feud for Wrestlemania (while also de facto sending Del Rio back to Smackdown, where he probably belongs)._

Scratch out "Khali" and replace it with "Santino"--who, honestly, is _far_ more likely to play the "poor hapless babyface who gets murdered before getting into the Chamber match" role--and I think I am onto something.

I'm going to bet we're in store for Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> My comment in the Smackdown Spoilers Thread back on January 31:
> 
> _I wonder if they might have Alberto Del Rio arrive at Elimination Chamber and take the "Ultimate Opportunist" role of Edge's, knock Khali out of the match before he can get into it and that's how they start up an ADR/Orton feud for Wrestlemania (while also de facto sending Del Rio back to Smackdown, where he probably belongs)._
> 
> ...


God I hope not... what a fucking terrible program and match that would be. And thrusting ADR back into the title picture after failing horribly is just not going to work no matter how much teh WWE wants that man to get over. He needs time to work a new gimmick first.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> It was gonna be a multi-match regardless with Bryan kayfabe injuring Orton. I'm just saying that Sheamus going to town on Bryan isn't some foregone conclusion.


It was still a pretty piss poor move if you ask me. Also Sheamus got pinned by HHH in his first EC match in 2010. WWE looks to be pulling random shit outta their asses again.

And @DesolationRow the only problem I have with that is the fact they would just be giving him another horrible reign just for the sake of a match at MANIA. The match would be great but for the wrong reasons.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

I could see Barrett winning the Chamber match and having a Mania program with Sheamus. This would open up an Orton/Bryan feud over the "concussion".

SmackDown's chamber looks dreadful by the way, will almost certainly open the show on Sunday.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I still feel that it will be Bryan/Sheamus/Orton or just Bryan/Sheamus. Maybe the surprise entrant that takes out Santino could win it, because lets face it - Santino will not be getting inside a pod. I am hoping that it is not ADR, because he will enter WrestleMania as world champion to absolute silence (Jinder Mahal-like silence) and the world title will have to open Mania again. Bryan gets early 2000 HHH heat compared to what kind of reaction ADR gets and Bryan really deserves to be in the world title match at this years WrestleMania.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

i think orton being pulled out just means bryan has earned the trust of creative to take the title to mania. i wouldn't be suprised if its a fatal 4 way between bryan/sheamus/orton/henry


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Why not put Sheamus in the chamber? Since teddy said any superstar could compete playa.

He could have a great showing but Bryan bitches out as per usual, thus already kicking off their feud towards Mania.They could have gone as far as Sheamus saying he wanted to attempt to unify the belts at Mania.

But no we get babyface jobber instead, in a match already including the Great Khali.

Where the hell is Christian !?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It seems like Smackdown keeps getting worse and worse every time I read the spoilers. 

Santino in the Elimination Chamber?!?! REALLY?!?!?! Just...wow. 

Is the Smackdown roster that barren that you have to pull the comedy act on Raw over to be in your PPV match?


----------



## Johnny Thor (Jun 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> My comment in the Smackdown Spoilers Thread back on January 31:
> 
> _I wonder if they might have Alberto Del Rio arrive at Elimination Chamber and take the "Ultimate Opportunist" role of Edge's, knock Khali out of the match before he can get into it and that's how they start up an ADR/Orton feud for Wrestlemania (while also de facto sending Del Rio back to Smackdown, where he probably belongs)._
> 
> ...


They can do that with Henry as well, but ADR is indeed the better choice.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> My comment in the Smackdown Spoilers Thread back on January 31:
> 
> _I wonder if they might have Alberto Del Rio arrive at Elimination Chamber and take the "Ultimate Opportunist" role of Edge's, knock Khali out of the match before he can get into it and that's how they start up an ADR/Orton feud for Wrestlemania (while also de facto sending Del Rio back to Smackdown, where he probably belongs)._
> 
> ...


Dear God, I hope not. Although, judging from their interactions at House Shows, that is probably the direction they're going with. I wouldn't be surprised either if they used Orton's 'injury' to give him leeway into Wrestlemania, making another Triple Threat for the World Title.

"Holla holla holla! Randy got robbed of an opportunity to compete at the Elimination Chamber so it's only fair that he gets added at Wrestlemania for a Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship! HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA!."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job WWE Santino winner only to be attack by Del Rio (Crowd heat) on Sunday,Del Rio gets in the chamber and we will see a new WHC champion on sunday..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Someone could pull a Edge and beat up Santino and then enter in his place.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Orton injured for real? Anyways yeah I think that Alberto Del Rio takes Santinos spot and wins.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

del rio winning only to get destroyed by sheamus at Mania does nothing for him, bryan or sheamus. so ofc that's likely what we are getting.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

why does everybody think del rio is gonna be the one to take santino place? if anything it makes more sense for it to be christian since he has a lot of history with sheamus and he could play off of edge ultimate opportunist gimmick...

im going with christian ( whc )vs sheamus for the title at wrestlemania 

and orton comes back after elimination chamber and demands revenge on bryan for costing him the match at elimination chamber due to this concussion angle theyre going with setting up bryan vs orton for wrestlemania


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm @ Santino being in the Chamber now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> why does everybody think del rio is gonna be the one to take santino place? if anything it makes more sense for it to be christian since he has a lot of history with sheamus and he could play off of edge ultimate opportunist gimmick...
> 
> im going with christian ( whc )vs sheamus for the title at wrestlemania


Well, Del Rio is BACK, for one, and Christian is not...

Sense doesn't factor into it. Christian winning the EC to face Sheamus at WrestleMania would make a lot of sense, but we're talking about a world title match at WrestleMania. Christian isn't a likely participant considering how staggeringly brief his main event run was.

Plus neither one of them has anything else to do at WM, it's this or MITB for them. I can't imagine that Vince wants ADR to be in a MITB match at this stage, whereas he'll put Christian as a filler guy in one happily. 

If it comes down to the two of them, the only thing that might make Vince pick Christian is the fact that he might not want Del Rio to lose at WrestleMania 2 years in a row, since Sheamus is virtually a lock to win the title.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Del Rio could come back, but would be a waste for him if he didn;t win it. Del Rio issn;t going to win from Sheamus on WM. They don't let Mexican JBL loose twise in a row. I dunno if Christian is healed enouhg, he could be a good filler in this match. Or a attack from McIntyre and look very good in the chamber.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, Del Rio is BACK, for one, and Christian is not...
> 
> Sense doesn't factor into it. Christian winning the EC to face Sheamus at WrestleMania would make a lot of sense, but we're talking about a world title match at WrestleMania. Christian isn't a likely participant considering how staggeringly brief his main event run was.
> 
> ...


del rio isnt back. he appeared at some house shows that doesnt mean anything. he is not even cleared to compete yet . 

as far as del rio at wrestlemania....he could have a match with his little friend rey mysterio if rey is cleared in time. if not, then im sure they could come up with something for him or put him in the mitb match and have him win again...i know that wud be awful but as you said vince loves adr so it def could happen


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Del Rio taking Santino's spot. I hope not. That will be pathetic. DEL RIO has not even earned a spot at Mania forget The World Title Match. He has talent but has been forced down people's throat & nobody gives a shit about him. Ricardo is more relevant what Del Rio ever will be. Shame really.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

this has made my fucking day! such a good day to be a santino fan!!! i knew there would be a IWC shitstorm to, hilarious.

i dont think he will make it into the chamber but the fact that he won the main even of smackdown and is even billed to be in a big ppv match like this is just so fucking cool!!!

santino 4 lyfe!!!!!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

so Henry is gonna take out Santino on Sunday?


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

If anyone has to leave the EC match, it should be the Great Khali... There I said it.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So the SD EC has two jokes in Khali and Santino, and one of the most boring wrestlers in The Big Show. What a great match this will be. 
RAW has only one joke. So i think I'm gonna skip the SD chamber


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Triple H got fired for providing an unsafe working environment, yet Teddy Long continues to hold onto his job despite Edge losing his career to an injury, despite Randy Orton being injured twice within the past year, despite Mark Henry being injured twice within the past year, despite Sin Cara being injured twice within the past year, despite Kane being injured, despite Big Show being injured, despite Christian being injured and despite Henry's rampage earlier in the year. And it's always his fault. Every single one of those men were overworked until they were injured. Henry? Worked through an injury until he couldn't take it any more. Big Show? Same thing. Christian? Put through countless grueling matches with Orton because Long didn't want him to have the title belt, then forced into a series of matches with an Irish giant. And Randy Orton? Street fights and NO-DQ matches everywhere, being forced to compete on Raw as well as Smackdown. What about Kane? Wait, no, Long couldn't even hold onto him. That guy came back on Raw, the real WWE television show with the fair GM and the safe working environment. Who the hell can blame him? Smart guy that Kane. I hear he's active in politics.

Oh, but then there's Khali, the disabled man who Long parades around like a circus attraction, forcing the man to fight in competitions he clearly doesn't understand and presumably doesn't get paid for. And there's Bryan, a legitimately incredible athlete, a genuinely good, decent human being, so noble he won't even harm animals, a man who watched in horror as his girlfriend was trampled after long put her in harm's way, who's been forced to wrestle so many times that he now has to do anything he can to win, just to keep on living, injury-free, as he struggles desperately to survive Long's whimsical carousel of cruelty.

So, within Kayfabe, not only is he a complete dick whose nepotism and sadism have cost countless good men their health and will to compete, he's also an incompetent fool who's overall contribution to the industry, and in fact to humanity itself, lies somewhere between that of Vince Russo and Josef fucking Mengele.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Raw*

Punk (c)
Jericho 
Kofi
Miz
Ziggler
Truth

:balo


*Smackdown*

Bryan (c)
Khali
Show
Santino
Barrett
Rhodes

:balo2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

How on earth has Orton made it to 9 concussions and not suddenly turned into a slobbering over himself vegetable:shocked:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Seriously? Fucking Santino? Wow.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Well maybe Bryan can make Santino tap out


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've listened to interviews before where Orton has said he's had at least 5 concussions and that was quite awhile ago. This makes 6, and he'll no doubt get at least one more before his career is over. He may be fucked later in life.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope the fella reporting the spoilers is an elaborate troll, if not I feel sick, Santino in a world title match?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> And Randy Orton? Street fights and NO-DQ matches everywhere, being forced to compete on Raw as well as Smackdown


I gotta agree its sort of very stupid and dangerous to put a guy back 5 minutes from a severe spinal injury into all this matches, plus he went through a table during the match with Wade, yeah thats suuure to make his injury better. :no:


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

sonicsky said:


> *Smackdown*
> 
> Bryan (c)
> Khali
> ...


its amazing!!! i cant believe it still.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio isn't cleared to wrestle. That's why they did an arm wrestling match against Sheamus. Christian is cleared to go. So if anyone is replaced, it will be Christian who will likely be put in. That being said, Christian's not coming back as a heel if he's inducting Edge into the HOF. So I don't think he'll jump anyone.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

guess Christian will come back after the EC hopefully as a face


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

My prediction;

Mark Henry takes out Santino Marella at the PPV and assumes that it's his spot in the Elimination Chamber now.... But Teddy Long says "No way, playa!!"

Cue the surprise entrant (not revealed until the 6th entrance in the match).....

*CHRISTIAN!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Christian taking the 6th spot would be great. It's a joke with Santino in there.

And Orton is out again... dammit.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Santino getting the spot:

a) Opens up the usual "Heel attacks babyface and takes his spot" scenario.

and/or

b) Is great just to see the members in here shit their load with outrage.


----------



## Lee0312 (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder if the battle royal will be shown on tv because WWE.com already announced Santino to be in the chamber. I think this would hurt the buyrates for Elimination chamber. I'm starting to think that WWE shouldn't put Smackdown superstars to fight on Raw since injuries can happen at any time. Fighting on Raw and Smackdown is a lot of work.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What the fuck is going on? :lmao

Really hope there's some kind of swerve here. Maybe Drew Mac will wreck him and demand to be in it, then put on a performance like last year.

One can only hope but FUCK, that's ridiculously disappointing that Orton isn't in it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The real question here is why is Drew not fired yet? Did they drop this storyline or something?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Santino Marella? lolwtf.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally WWE follows my advice and does something right. Santino is the total package. Great on the mic,super over despite no storyline in forever and he is one of the best in ring workers.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

For those of you thinking/wishing they pull off a NWO 2009 swerve, there are 2 issues here: first, unlike Kofi, Santino is arguably the most over of the 6 participants. Don't know if they are stupid enough to take arguably the most over guy out of the match. And second, there has to be some sort of build-up to the attack. After the SD Chamber match Vickie told Edge there was nothing she could do; Edge was no longer the WWE champion. You could say "What about Mark Henry?" Well I doubt he's getting another title reign or being involved with the title again so there would be no point in him getting involved. ADR would suck and I dunno if he's medically cleared anyway, and if it's true Christian is inducting Edge in a babyface manner I doubt he's jumping a face. Plus like Henry I doubt he's getting another reign so what would be the point?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who actually LOVES Santino replacing Orton? Ofc we know he won't win but live fans LOVE Santino and imo he's one of the best comedy guys WWE has seen in years. Sure we know he won't win but it sure as hell beats Slater or Gabriel or Een Jackson where they'd try and build it up like they could win.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The only way Santino gets replaced is if they do the whole attack with mark henry and then Teddy Long comes out and puts newly turned Christian in the match. What people are forgetting is Santino is actually the only ahtletic babyface in the entire match. If you replace Santino with Mark henry or a still heel Christian then you rely on Khali and Big Show to carry the babyface side of the match. That's pretty much impossible. 

Really doubt Santino gets replaces and I wont be shocked if it comes down to Bryan and Santino.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santino is only there to eat a pin. A little comedy in the world title match won't hurt.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Santino, Khali and Chickenleg Rhodes in an EC match. If DB retains, it will mean absolutely nothing.

SD could have such a potential good EC line up:

- Orton
- Christian
- DB
- Sheamus
- Henry
- Show


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Algernon said:


> The only way Santino gets replaced is if they do the whole attack with mark henry and then Teddy Long comes out and puts newly turned Christian in the match. What people are forgetting is Santino is actually the only ahtletic babyface in the entire match. If you replace Santino with Mark henry or a still heel Christian then you rely on Khali and Big Show to carry the babyface side of the match. That's pretty much impossible.
> 
> Really doubt Santino gets replaces and *I wont be shocked if it comes down to Bryan and Santino.*


This actually makes a lot of sense. WWE can tease the fact that Santino has a chance of Main eventing Mania, and it would give Bryan more heat if he defeated the beloved underdog.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Lee0312 said:


> I wonder if the battle royal will be shown on tv because WWE.com already announced Santino to be in the chamber. I think this would hurt the buyrates for Elimination chamber. I'm starting to think that WWE shouldn't put Smackdown superstars to fight on Raw since injuries can happen at any time. Fighting on Raw and Smackdown is a lot of work.


lol, ive already seen a few people on twitter saying they are buying EC cus of this haha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> why does everybody think del rio is gonna be the one to take santino place? if anything it makes more sense for it to be christian since he has a lot of history with sheamus and he could play off of edge ultimate opportunist gimmick...
> 
> im going with christian ( whc )vs sheamus for the title at wrestlemania
> 
> and orton comes back after elimination chamber and demands revenge on bryan for costing him the match at elimination chamber due to this concussion angle theyre going with setting up bryan vs orton for wrestlemania


Because is Santino a guy fans like, and this is the best way to get Del Rio heel heat on the PPV


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

this is legit, the most excited ive been for a ppv since rikishi had that cage match with val venis at fully loaded.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I see a Sheamus tweener type of angle, or just pure bad ass. 

Santino in the EC eh ? hmmmm , For what I see the IWC is not pleased with this, but tbh, that is a smart move by the WWE, like it or not the guy is OVER. Given that the crowd went nuts over his victory. 

I am really curious to how this will play out, but the outcome is cemented now, D bryan retaining.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope santino wins at ec I will legit mark the fuck out


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Santino to win on Sunday.


----------



## Lee0312 (Jan 27, 2012)

ultimatekrang said:


> lol, ive already seen a few people on twitter saying they are buying EC cus of this haha.


It is pretty much on who people prefer over. I was at the taping for this week's smackdown and was cheering for Santino all the way. The whole crowd was going for Santino the whole time and went crazy when Santino won. I'm guessing it was a good idea for Santino to win since he is very over with the crowd. He is seen as the underdog of the EC match.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Him being in the Chamber reminds me of the 2011 Rumble. People went nuts when they saw he was still in it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If nobody replaces him, then Santino in the EC match is a bit of a head scratcher. He's a comedy jobber, doest really belong there at all. If someone replaces him (like Del Rio) then I guess he's a pretty good choice since the fans like the guy and it it might put heat on Del Rio (if thats even possible). But still, random choice.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Santino?! fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant see Santino lasting long we'll probably have a situation where someone steals his spot


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I still don't understand why they would put Santino in the Elimination Chamber. I mean what do they want us to think....he's obviously not winning and with Wrestlemania around the corner...there is no way in hell we would see Sheamus vs. Santino for the World Heavyweight Championship because the obvious Jericho vs Punk at Mania will happen no matter what....so Sheamus faces the World Heavyweight Champion. Daniel Bryan going against Sheamus at Mania would be good because the challenge would be for Bryan to see how he could possibly weasel out a win against Sheamus like he's done with Orton, Show, & Henry in the past.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe they're gonna do RR 2011 type ending. DB ends up leaving the EC somehow (not by losing), Santino is the last man and thinks he won, then DB re-enters and eliminates him.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

With Santino in EC, do I have a feeling he is gonna be replaced by the man of the peeps himself Christian setting up Christian winning thus having Christian vs. Sheamus for the WHC.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

RatedRKO31 said:


> With Santino in EC, do I have a feeling he is gonna be replaced by the man of the peeps himself Christian setting up Christian winning thus having Christian vs. Sheamus for the WHC.


Honestly I'd love to see this.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Santino? Really? What a joke...

WWE gets away with murder. That's because the fan support will still be there.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Fact is Santino is more over than most guys in the WWE. He shouldn't really be fighting for the World Title, but he deserves to be in storylines and in PPV matches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...Santino?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RatedRKO31 said:


> With Santino in EC, do I have a feeling he is gonna be replaced by the man of the peeps himself Christian setting up Christian winning thus having Christian vs. Sheamus for the WHC.


Hell i would love this.

The match at Mania would be a triple threat but no way Christian is winning the title again NOW


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So no more fart segments this week? Sounds good.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

can't believe Show's actually starting to turn heel


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> So no more fart segments this week? Sounds good.


"* Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya’s farting."


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Santino going in the chamber hurts Daniel Bryan more than anything else


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

The only thing that caught my eye was SANTINO in the EC? I'll pass and wait for Mania.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao Santino.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragon's promo sounds hysterical


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ultimatekrang said:


> "* Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya’s farting."












So this gimmick is costing her matches now? Just fabulous.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This went from being the EC I was most hyped for, to the one I now can't much care about. Great.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

ultimatekrang said:


> "* Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya’s farting."





CC91 said:


> Santino going in the chamber


Best episode of SmackDown ever?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

so is daniel boring a heel now?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> so is daniel boring a heel now?


Only for the last two months or so, yeah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> so is daniel boring a heel now?


Not only that, he's also the biggest draw in the WWE and the best mic worker in the history of wrestling. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not only that, he's also the biggest draw in the WWE and the best mic worker in the history of wrestling. At least that's what I've heard.


(Y)


----------



## MarkHenrysGString (Feb 16, 2012)

drew mcintyre attacks santino, then wins the elimination chamber


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkHenrysGString said:


> drew mcintyre attacks santino, then wins the elimination chamber


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....no.

Right idea, probably, wrong guy. Wrong guy by lightyears. If it is him, he damn sure isn't winning.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Drew won't win, but he will make the match worth watching.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not only that, he's also the biggest draw in the WWE and the best mic worker in the history of wrestling. At least that's what I've heard.


Damn straight he is.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Drew won't win, but he will make the match worth watching.


what in the hell is up with all the drew bum love recently? put the guy on a losing streak (cus he sucked to begin with) and the IWC jizz their pantys over the guy.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> what in the hell is up with all the drew bum love recently? put the guy on a losing streak (cus he sucked to begin with) and the IWC jizz their pantys over the guy.


That's what the majority of the IWC likes to do. They pick an underused guy and say he deserves a push to the top and a world title reign. Then when that underused guy actually makes it to the top, they ditch that guy and goes to the next "underused" guy.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Del rio will attack santino enter the elimination chamber and walk out the champ


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

SD was boring shit with RKO,now it's even worse.....can't fucking wait for WWE Draft


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

MarkHenrysGString said:


> drew mcintyre attacks santino, then wins the elimination chamber


If anyone is doing that, it's either Del Rio or Mark Henry.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

The good points we can take out of the WWE just now is that 3 good talents jobbed out to 3 shit wrestlers tonight.

Ted Dibiase
Natalya
Ezekiel Jackson


Well done to these 3 great wrestlers for making the other 3 sh*t wrestlers look good, i can`t even remember who they jobbed too, but i suppose it`s good for business.

Santino winning the battle royal OMG. I know santino is actually a great wrestler but they make him to be some sort of lightweight.

I will NOT be watching this show when it gets aired.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really hate the idea of someone taking out one of the Chamber participants to enter themselves. It was already done masterfully and doesn't need to become a recurring method. To be honest, I'd rather just have Santino get serious in there and do everything he can to impress people. The potential for big, impressive bumps is obviously staggering.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

I think that Mark Henry will attack Santino before he starts his walk to the ring, and do the World's Strongest Slam on the stage, and will start walking to the ring, but Teddy will come out and say that Mark can't get into the match becuase he is still suspended, and then will introduce Santino's replacement: Christian.


----------



## Wade Caesar (Jan 15, 2011)

in the elimination chamber as usual randy should be the one to pin barret. Now randy is gone then Santino will give barret cobra, and win over him. Bryan will still be the champion


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Henry has been getting sonned ever since Show came back from injury


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DB the GOAT


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh god jobber battle royale. Not one person in that match is relevant.

They can seriously not let Santino be in the Chamber, someone from Raw HAS to take his spot.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Sheamus aint done with Bryan after watching this week's SD. It's obvious that it's gonna be Bryan/Sheamus/Orton for the strap at Mania, and Santino might end up competing in the chamber after all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HOLY SHIT Bryan was OUTSTANDING tonight!  His best promo since his NXT elimination one! I love it  YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

ecabney said:


> Sheamus aint done with Bryan after watching this week's SD. It's obvious that it's gonna be Bryan/Sheamus/Orton for the strap at Mania, and Santino might end up competing in the chamber after all.


As much as i dont like it, i think your right. If no-one takes Santino's spot in the chamber, then i can see Daniel Bryan managing to steal victory again. Then Sheamus will be the one beat him for the title.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Santino can work the crowd better than anybody on the roster, and I wouldn't mind seeing him have a strong showing in this year's chamber match. The chamber needs a babyface that the crowd can get behind, and Santino fits that bill perfectly. And if it's anybody that costs Santino his spot, then it'll be Drew.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

ecabney said:


> Santino can work the crowd better than anybody on the roster, and I wouldn't mind seeing him have a strong showing in this year's chamber match. The chamber needs a babyface that the crowd can get behind, and Santino fits that bill perfectly. And if it's anybody that costs Santino his spot, then it'll be Drew.


Wont be Drew, if anyone costs Santino the match, they will win.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't wait to see the entire match between sheamus and bryan! Should be amazing!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DB the GOAT egging Sheamus on doe...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the Bryan promo from tonights show and the match with sheamus that followed.

5:40 on





Continues with the match from the beginning


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Is that the international version or the one that will air in the states?? Because they cut out when Bryan spit on Sheamus. What the hell?

Thought it was a good promo, but its sad what a non reaction he gets. Just sitting on their hands with that fake boo put in.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Fake??? The episode has not even been aired.

I genuinely saw people giving him the thumbs down & booing. That was not a non-reaction & it is ridiculous to say he got a non-reaction.

Edit - I can see people at the back standing up & giving him a thumbs DOWN.

I can see people standing giving him a "YOU SUCK" chants.

WTF are you saying???? It's damn well a REACTION


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

good show... the crowd was live at the end!


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> "* Tamina and Alicia Fox beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix. The referee gets distracted by Natalya’s farting."


 please tell me your kidding lol btw besides santino and otunga who was in the battle royal match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

dabossb said:


>


:lmao from Barrett "What the bloody hell are you talking about?" :lmao

Also, I'm loving what they're doing with Bryan. Having him weasel out of every match and always getting the victory is hilarious, and a genius way to get him major heat. It would be nice if he could get a submission/pinfall victory every now and then, but right now I'm liking where they are going with Bryan. Not to mention ever since turning heel, Bryan has shown he is indeed a good mic worker. I still wouldn't say he's one of the best in the company, but he can cut decent-great promos consistently and I'm loving the material he's using. 

I'm "officially" a fan of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Santino isn't the joke. Khali is the fucking joke. That guy shouldn't be anywhere near the chamber.

Santino to win the world title.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Santino Marella? uhm, I like the guy but why on earth is he in the elimination chamber?

And again, those "spoilers reports" from wrestling sites who said Mark Henry as Ortons replacement...Just no. in 8/10 times they are totally wrong, they are just guessing, and to be honest, guessing in WWE isnt that hard, but they are terrible at it.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

BaBy FireFly said:


> please tell me your kidding lol btw besides santino and otunga who was in the battle royal match


a ton of jobbers. teddy long called it a 'wild card battle royale' anyone could be in for a shot at the title.

at the end it came down to big zeke, drew mac, otunga and santino. the ending was really good actually.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Great, now that Santino's in the Chamber, Bryan will have somebody submit to him.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

watched smackdown
and i loved it 
Decent match by Hunico and Dibiase
Shows slow burning heel turn
D Bryans Promo... loved the YES at the end when Garcia announced him as the winner of the match with Orton XD hilarious
Very good match between him and Sheamus... again a weaseled out win and i have to say that i like it
And Santino well 
He was fucking over and i loved the santino chants.... Really the crowd was hot for him but i guess he is just someone to tap out at the chamber for bryan


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Santino FTW


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought McIntyre or Otunga gonna win... I hope someone gonna destroy Santino before entering to Chamber :balo


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Will Cody Rhodes and Wade Barret ever gonna win? God damnit they're jobbing to Great Kahli only for The Big Show to turn on him, why wouldn't they let them win instead? 

Hunico delivered a great match as always, but I don't see where this feud with DiBiase is going, the reason they're fighting is because he didn't get invited to a party. Oh and DiBiase became a face out of nowhere.

Daniel Bryan's promo was good not EXCELLENT, but it was good. Nice to see them drop the vegan thing, I loved how he got on Sheamus' nerves haha.

Natalya being buried again, great job by the WWE Creative to keep on with the fart gimmick.

Aaaand finally the battle royal.. Why Santino? I don't get it! This was going to be Drew Mac's big chance and they fucked it up, I guess The Chosen One will continue jobbing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Technically DiBiase didnt turn out of nowhere he was picked on by Cody for losing a lot then got bagged and snapped and battered him and here we are.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking at post 1, item 4: "Bryan spat in Sheamus's face, and Sheamus went crazy..." The last time Bryan behaved in this despicable manner it was against John Cena, and he was promptly and rightly sacked by WWE. Bryan fans have quietly passed over this latest incident and, regrettably, so have the WWE. There is no excuse for this: Bryan should be sacked, again, and this time it should be a permanent exclusion.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

marleysghost said:


> Looking at post 1, item 4: "Bryan spat in Sheamus's face, and Sheamus went crazy..." The last time Bryan behaved in this despicable manner it was against John Cena, and he was promptly and rightly sacked by WWE. Bryan fans have quietly passed over this latest incident and, regrettably, so have the WWE. There is no excuse for this: Bryan should be sacked, again, and this time it should be a permanent exclusion.


Get your facts right. He was fired for choking Roberts with his tie and they thought it was a bad example for kids (dumbasses).


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just imagine if Santino won


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Crowd was going mental for Santino so it was kind of feel good to see him win the battle royal. Still think Drew McIntyre should have won as it would have at least progressed his storyline and with a good push he's a credible main event star.

Eithe way, enjoyed Smackdown for the most part. A few throwaway matches with Dibiase/Hunico, the DIVAs match and the tag team match at the start of the show so could have done better in that respect. The Bryan promo was good, as was the match with Sheamus, and I enjoyed the battle royal. Interested to see where the world title goes in the elimination chamber. 

One a side not...why did Barrett get a video promo yet continues to job every week? Also not sure anyone noticed but during the Sheamus/Bryan match Booker said he watched RAW with popcorn to which Cole replied...'You watched RAW?' As if to say nobody in their right mind would watch the show he commentates on every monday night...thought it was kind of odd.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Did anyone notice the really annoying recorded crowd noise in Uso vs Colone? It was in every damn move, gawd, cant they like take it a little easy at least with the damn noise. *kick* "ooooooooohhhhh" "punch" "ooooooohhhhhh" *takes a step* "ooooohhhhhhhhh" *picks the nose* "ooohhhhh"....


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

marleysghost said:


> Looking at post 1, item 4: "Bryan spat in Sheamus's face, and Sheamus went crazy..." The last time Bryan behaved in this despicable manner it was against John Cena, and he was promptly and rightly sacked by WWE. Bryan fans have quietly passed over this latest incident and, regrettably, so have the WWE. There is no excuse for this: Bryan should be sacked, again, and this time it should be a permanent exclusion.


lol


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Bryan's trolling is fucking gold. YES! YES! YES!

Expect Henry to take out either Santino or Khali. Ideally both of them get taken out and ADR or McIntyre takes the second spot.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Pretty average Smackdown. Most of it is meaningless and doesn't go anywhere. I hate to say it.

The best part of the show was Daniel Bryan. He's been pretty great as of late.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

marleysghost said:


> Looking at post 1, item 4: "Bryan spat in Sheamus's face, and Sheamus went crazy..." The last time Bryan behaved in this despicable manner it was against John Cena, and he was promptly and rightly sacked by WWE. Bryan fans have quietly passed over this latest incident and, regrettably, so have the WWE. There is no excuse for this: Bryan should be sacked, again, and this time it should be a permanent exclusion.


You realize he was scripted to spit in Sheamus's face right?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The vegan stuff is getting over. Peep the signs, doe


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DB the GOAT


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Pretty average Smackdown. Most of it is meaningless and doesn't go anywhere. I hate to say it.
> 
> The best part of the show was Daniel Bryan. He's been pretty great as of late.


This. Exactly. Smackdown is completely pointless. Bryan is seriously the best part of Smackdown and the only thing keeping it together.

Seeing Bryan on Smackdown this week, it now makes sense why Christian is kept off TV and not entered in the battle royale match. Bryan is getting way too close to Christian's heel character with the spit and promo style (and to be fair, Bryan is getting a lot more heat than Christian did recently.) Christian has to come back with a new character or lose his spot on Smackdown.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn... that crowd really was hot. Not just the noise but there was actual celebrating in the stands. Santino is just so over with people.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

"Backstage Fallout" SmackDown February 17, 2012 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zqiW1Zl32Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Reading the spoilers on Santino made it sound dumb. But the actual match got me excited for Santino and the crowd loved him. I liked it coming down to Santino vs Otunga -- mid-card face vs mid-card heel for PPV title shot. That was fun.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Santino got a good pop from winning that rumble, but I still have a feeling there will be a change by the time the PPV comes, only problem is there aren't really many options of Orton is legit hurt


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone from canada see the CM Punk commercial? Instead of Scott Stanford doing the wwe live events commercial, CM Punk did the commercial for canada.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

What a weak roster for the battle royal. You know its bad when Otunga gets his own entrance.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

great show. bryan is incredible, and drew mac still owns and should have won the BR


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't usually watch Smackdown, but I did tonight after hearing about the Battle Royal. Oh man, am I glad I did. As mad as I am that Orton's out, I marked out when Santino won. He got a bigger pop than Cena, which also made me happy. He won't last five minutes in the Chamber, but it'll still be awesome to see.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Santino is a great worker. That's why he gets a reaction. He deserves this spot in my opinion. If he gets a little less goofy, he could totally stay in the main event region.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't enjoy this show at ALL tonight. I'm pretty frustrated because I loved Raw last week and Smackdown has been improving the last few weeks but today's show just couldn't get anything together. Even if you asked me to think long and hard about a couple of things I enjoyed about Smackdown I would have to think long and hard. The Daniel Bryan promo wasn't bad at all and I'm glad he didn't include the Vegan aspect to his character because that's something that can wear out its welcome quickly and get stale. I wouldn't mind him using it occasionally but only when he picks his spots as it doesn't really get much legit heat if you ask me and also doesn't fit his new backstabbing cowardly heel character that much anyway. It was a solid promo but not anything special. There wasn't anything that STUCK OUT to me about the promo that I can tell you about right now and that I remembered and something I would want to watch more than once. It was a slightly better than averge promo with pretty good delivery but it just didn't have any type of special feeling to it. Bryan lacks presence and lacks the type of personality, charisma and overall appeal to keep me or the casual fans interested. That was actually one of the very positives about the show. So even if I don't see Bryan as a legit long term main eventer, I'm still very happy how he's progressed and want to keep him on tv for the time being. Do I think he should stay champion after EC? No..not really. Do I think he will stay champion after EC? Very likely after Orton getting injured. Now that's get on with the negative things about Smackdown...

- Big Show acting like an anger managmenet idiot and not being able to control his emotions. I get it...Bryan is somehow getting in Big Show's head week after week and now he's boiled up everything. The storyline wasn't awful and had its moments here and there but this feud and angle needs to be gone already. Big Show is another one of those guys who I don't believe has any right to be in the title picture and certainly doesn't have any right to make Henry look like just another cowardly heel. Big Show's whole character and how strongly he's been booked is just overall a NEGATIVE for me.

- Dibiase\Hunico Wrestling again. I can't believe these guys have the same match over and over every single week. It's really getting redundant. I don't HATE Huncio's character as it's something a little bit fresh and different and he does do a half way decent job of playing the role. My issue is with Ted Dibiase and his god awful gimmick and charisma to go along with it. His character is a mess and nothing more than midcard mess. He got himself into this mess and now he has to get himself out of it. Ted Dibiase since he debuted has always been a guy filled with potential but hasn't reached ANY expectations. Week by week I'm starting to wonder why I at one point thought he would have a better career than Cody Rhodes. They have went in absolute opposite directions and you have to give all the credit to Cody and put all the blame on Ted. Seeing Ted Dibiase at first glance is very intriguing because he really does have a great look. That's about as far as I'll go when scouting the guy's talent because he has no talent. I don't really anything there and it's a damn shame that the only thing I can talk about the guy so far in his career is who his dad was. *STOP ALLOWING THESE TWO TO WRESTLE EVERY FUCKING WEEK*. 

Santino winning the Battle Royal going on to battle for the title at Elimination Chamber. I couldn't really believe my eyes and would of never guessed it but Santino is your battle royal winner. I'm sitting here after watching the show and I've already made a post regarding this NEGATIVE aspect of the show in the Santino thread but I'll explain my opinion a little bit further. It's nothing about Santino personally because I've always thought he was entertaining and had charisma in his own little way but that still will only get you so far and this is a little too damn far for the type of gimmick he has. It's a joke and there were much better options. I would much have rather seen Drew Mcintyre win it because he obviously has had a decent storyline to go with it and I also thought was putting on a very solid performance throughout the battle royal.

David Otunga is even a much better option because not only does he have a unique gimmick with charisma. He's also the right hand man to arguably the biggest heel character in the business today. I honestly believe that if David Otunga would of won and had a promising showing at Elimination Chamber...it would give John Lauranais even more heat while also finally establishing Otunga has somebody who can hold his own in the ring. This way John Lauranatis will continue to show that he has no issues with putting his personal favorites in big matches and he can also prove this by putting David Otunga in a US title match against Jack Swagger and going over him. This will benefit Johnny and Otunga huge and would be an excellent scenerio for WWE if you ask me. Instead they went with the worst scenario out of nearly everbody else and picked Santino. This scenario presents humor and some idiots in the crowd cheering for him to be happy. This does not help ANYBODY in the match and nobody will be able to take this seriously.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

^ Otunga can barely brawl let alone work a cage match, he's a danger to himself and others.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> great show. bryan is incredible, and drew mac still owns and should have won the BR


Yeah because with a losing streak you absolutely deserve to be in the title picture right?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So who of us is gonna break the news to DB that his precious title is made out of leather.

:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

5*RVD said:


> Santino is a great worker. That's why he gets a reaction. He deserves this spot in my opinion. If he gets a little less goofy, he could totally stay in the main event region.


Santino is probably the one guy WWE could pull off the 'Cinderella Story' with and have it work and I hope that they do that one day.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a feel good moment seeing Santino win the battle Royal. I don't mind that he's in the match but then again we all know he's not win at all but I'm sure he'll make us suspend our disbelief when he's in the chamber.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeah because with a losing streak you absolutely deserve to be in the title picture right?


in the same way that a bloke who came back 2 and a half weeks ago and has had 2/3 matches where he has shown he still cant wrestle at all and is worse than hes ever been and been taken out by Orton and Show deserves to be in the title picture!

Oh and a comedy character who sticks his hand in a puppet sock and wins very little deserves to be in the title picture! (and i like Santino btw not hating on him)

As a wrestler, Drew is streets ahead of Khali, is getting a response from the crowd, is in a storyline on Smackdown and has been on TV consistently over the last few weeks, and has been in a previous chamber match and performed superbly! in my mind he deserves it far more than Khali, and slightly more than Santino!

My ideal replacement would have been Christian, im dreading Del Rio appearing tbh, id rather Khali win it than having Del Rio in a title match!!


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Santino is probably the one guy WWE could pull off the 'Cinderella Story' with and have it work and I hope that they do that one day.


I totally agree. Santino kinda deserves it in my opinion. He can even stay a comedy character. But I would like him to get a bit of a serious side too. Then he could totally be over as a main eventer aswell. He can pull off gimmicks like this.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

God I hate the Great Khali, although he did make Big Show look like an amazing wrestler next to him. 

Is this Hunico/Dibase thing ever going to end, and are they really saying it's because Hunico wasn't invited to one of his parties?

Loved Daniel Bryan celebrating beating Orton by forfeit.

After being destroyed by Sheamus for a couple of months, is Jinder going to go on another squash run?

I was thinking, this is probably the best Diva's match I've watched, since I started watching last Jan, and then they ruined it with the fart nonsense...

I found it funny how everyone was telling Teddy that the EC is about star power and people have to have charisma but didn't bother to mention Khali is awful.

Santino running around in the BR was brilliant and I'm glad for him that he won it, but my god is there a lack of credible people on smackdown, when Santino, Otunga, McIntyre and Jackson are the final four.

Despite all that I did enjoy it though


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly. Smackdown is completely pointless. Bryan is seriously the best part of Smackdown and the only thing keeping it together.
> 
> Seeing Bryan on Smackdown this week, it now makes sense why Christian is kept off TV and not entered in the battle royale match. Bryan is getting way too close to Christian's heel character with the spit and promo style (and to be fair, Bryan is getting a lot more heat than Christian did recently.) Christian has to come back with a new character or lose his spot on Smackdown.


I think Christian could work well playing a Bully Ray type role on Smackdown. He could align himself with DB by trying to "help" him and convince him about all the unjust going on because of Teddy Long. He and DB would seem like a pretty good duo at the start until Bryan starts to play Christian like Christian normally would to others. I think it would be wise to keep Christian close to the title, but out of the actual title hunt for a while. I don't think he's ready to be a face again, so putting him in this type of thing might work well.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL i swear the people in the Battle Royale were 90% of the people in the RR. If I only knew, would have not bothered to watch the RR.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyable show, Santino was entertaining in the Battle Royale and deserved to win, that and Bryan's promo and celebrating after his forefit defeat of Orton were the highlights of the show.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This show was okay. My co-worker and his daughter attended this show so I was glad to hear they had a great time. They said that they never saw the opening Randy Orton/Teddy Long skit nor the one where Big Show messes up the office. Hmmm....

Things I liked:
-Daniel Bryan. Awesome promo and his match with Sheamus was pretty good. It was a teaser of what they can do in the big stage.

-Seeing Rosa Mendes. This is the best role for her and that's as a Manager valet.

-Great Divas Tag Team Match but the stupid fart gimmick of Natayla had to ruin it. Finally Tamina and Beth get into a real altercation too. This was good to see.

Things I didn't liked:
-No Randy Orton and if this concussion storyline is just to add him to the main event at WM then that is just lame.

-Tired of Great Khali. Don't want to see him in the EC match.

-Although the crowd popped big time for Santino, I still think it's too much of a joke to be taken seriously. I don't think he's going to last long in the EC match. Also, this must've been the most star-studded Battle Royal of all-time. It was so star studded that David Otunga got his own entrance. Vince McMahon, please stop stacking RAW with all the top talent.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeah because with a losing streak you absolutely deserve to be in the title picture right?


yea b/c santino is the most credible wrestler on the roster. santino going over mcintyre last month was booked as a complete fluke. 

DM is one of the best guys on the roster. he should be pushed like it.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> This show was okay. My co-worker and his daughter attended this show so I was glad to hear they had a great time. *They said that they never saw the opening Randy Orton/Teddy Long skit nor the one where Big Show messes up the office. Hmmm....
> *
> Things I liked:
> -Daniel Bryan. Awesome promo and his match with Sheamus was pretty good. It was a teaser of what they can do in the big stage.
> ...


Those backstage segments were mentioned in the spoilers (which are reported by people attending the shows), so that seems a bit odd.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

corfend said:


> Those backstage segments were mentioned in the spoilers (which are reported by people attending the shows), so that seems a bit odd.


Yeah I don't get it either. He said that him and his daughter was there for all the tapings. Unless they showed those segments when they went to the bathroom. He did tell me that they had to leave their seats for a bathroom break. Lol...I'll probably ask him again about it but he still enjoyed the show.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck did Bryan do to Sheamus that they didnt show on TV?

Someone enlighten me. Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm not going through 44 pages to find out.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

He spat on Sheamus' face.


----------

